# Another 240mm Honyaki Sujihiki



## Tim Rowland (Sep 27, 2020)

This is what I have been spending the last 2 days working on.
240mm honyaki sujihiki in W2 at 63rc wearing curly mahogany and ebony. (Actual edge is 245)
Yes I know my photography still sucks especially getting a clear choil shot.  I'm still working on it.
Thanks for looking.


----------

